
Ask HN: What's the cheapest way to receive bank SMS oversea? - chungleong
I&#x27;m an American living in Europe. Right now, I&#x27;m unable to manage my American bank account as most operations require a 2FA code, which would get sent to a dead number. I&#x27;m heading stateside next week and I&#x27;m pondering how I can rectify this situation. Buying a cheapy prepaid plan (e.g. Red Pocket) is one option. I&#x27;m worried though that might not work. First, the bank might refuse to send the code to a phone not tied to an SSN. Second, the phone might not get the messages across the ocean due to lack of roaming.<p>Anyone has experience?
======
enjoyyourlife
Try Google Voice or Skype ([https://www.skype.com/en/features/online-
number/](https://www.skype.com/en/features/online-number/)) or Burner
([https://www.burnerapp.com/](https://www.burnerapp.com/))

~~~
chungleong
I've tried Skype already. It doesn't work. 75 bucks down the drain.

------
maharishi1
I have not tried this but if you are into programming, raspberry pi and a
place to put the hardware in US with internet access, you can do that. You can
buy raspberry pi with a SMS hat and program it to receive the sms and send it
to your gmail account.

